# Pegelwandler 9V --> 24V, Hallsensor an SPS



## Pockebrd (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Impuslzähler / Hallsensor (open collector) als Zählereingang an meine SPS bringen.
Die Spannungsversorgung beträgt 9V.
Dazu benötige ich noch ein Pegelwandler damit ich auf 24V komme.
Meine Elektronikkenntnisse reichen nicht ganz aus um das zusammen zu bringen.
Wer möchte mir helfen. Vielleicht gibt es schon fertige Schaltpläne.


Gruß Markus


----------



## dalbi (17 Dezember 2011)

Hi Markus,

man kann doch direkt ein Relais an den Open Collector Ausgang hängen (Freilaufdiode nicht vergessen).
Einen Wandler von 9 auf 24v braucht man da nicht.

Anschluss
+9V -------< A1 Relais ------< +9V

OC --------> A2 Relais

GND -------<

über die Relaiskontakte kann man dann das 24V Signal schalten.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pockebrd (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Relais hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht. 
Ich hab aber ca. 20000 impulse/min

Grus Markus


----------



## gravieren (17 Dezember 2011)

Hi


Pockebrd schrieb:


> Relais hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht.
> Ich hab aber ca. 20000 impulse/min


20.000 Impulse und direkt an einen Digital Eingang  --> Vergiss es  (Zumindestens mit einer "Standdard-SPS" )

Da du NICHT geschrieben hast, welche SPS du verwenden willst:

Siemens Zählerkarte mit 5 V TTL Signal.
Spannungsteiler um von 9 auf 5 Volt zu kommen.  ( Bestehend aus 2 Widerständen)

Hardware Siemens (Bitte vorher prüfen)   
CPU 313C mit integrierten Zähler
oder 
FM350-1  (Sollte +24 und + 5Volt können)


Gruß Karl


----------



## dalbi (17 Dezember 2011)

Hi Markus,

die Hallsensoren gibt es doch auch mit stetigen Ausgang 0-5V, wäre das nicht einfacher zu verarbeiten.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pockebrd (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
richtig das hatte ich nicht erwähnt. Bin nicht auf den Gedanke gekommen das es eine Karte mit 5V gibt.
Das wäre natürlich mit einem Spannungsteiler eine bessere Lösung.
Eine Zählerkarte hab ich noch keine. Ich such übrigens eine günstige gebrauchte, falls wer eine hat.
Als CPu hab ich eine 315-2 DP
Du erwähnst 5V TTL, hat das TTL was zu bedeuten was den Anschluß oder Vearbeitung der Zählerkarte anbelangt ?

Danke, werd mich mal bei den Zählerkarten umschauen. 


Gruß Markus


----------



## Pockebrd (17 Dezember 2011)

Hi Daniel,
ich hab kein Einfluß auf den Sensor, muß ihn mit 9V verwenden.


----------



## gravieren (17 Dezember 2011)

Hi


Pockebrd schrieb:


> Du erwähnst 5V TTL, hat das TTL was zu bedeuten was den Anschluß oder Vearbeitung der Zählerkarte anbelangt ?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor-Transistor-Logik

Gruß Karl


----------



## ExGuide (17 Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem Optokoppler? 20 kHz ist hier bei schnellen Typen kein Problem...


----------



## gravieren (17 Dezember 2011)

Hi


ExGuide schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Optokoppler? 20 kHz ist hier bei schnellen Typen kein Problem...


Stimmt zwar, deshalb reicht es NICHT, diese hohe Frequenz in ein Digitale Eingangskarte zu bekommen !

Frage: 
Was soll damit eigentlich gemacht werden ?
Zählen ?
Frequenzmessung ?

Gruß Karl


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Markus,



Pockebrd schrieb:


> ..Ich hab aber ca. 20000 impulse/min..


Das sind 333Hz. Für einen SPS-Eingang immer noch zu viel. Es gibt jedoch fertige Frequenzteiler, z.Bsp. von Rinck-Electronic. Damit könntest du eine teure Zählerkarte sparen, falls die Anforderung an die Genauigkeit es zuläßt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Drucky89 (19 Dezember 2011)

Wenn mann einen Open-Collector-Ausgang hat, ist die Pegelanpassung doch sehr einfach. Du muss doch nur den Ausgang des Hall-Sensors mit einem Pull-Up Widerstand (z.B. 10kOhm) gegen 24V verbinden. Dann kannst Du den Ausgang direkt mit der SPS verbinden (siehe Bild).


----------



## Pockebrd (19 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
wie schon erwähnt, ich möchte Impulse Zählen.


@Drucky, dann muß aber die Hallsensorspannung (9V) und die 24V für den SPS Eingang die gleiche 0V haben, oder ?
Sonst hab ich ja an dem 10KOhm Wiederstand immer 24V. Oder seh ich das falsch ?
Momentan hätte ich für den Hallsensor eine andere Spannungsversorgung wie die 24V für den Eingang.


----------



## Drucky89 (19 Dezember 2011)

Ja, die Masse muss natürlich die Selbe sein. Also Hall-Sensor-Masse und SPS-Masse verbinden. Das hatte ich eigentlich vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Pockebrd (19 Dezember 2011)

Ok, dann muß ich die 9V von den 24V abnehmen. Das kann ich mit nem Spannungsteiler machen.


----------



## Drucky89 (20 Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du eine 9V Versorgung hast, musst Du die 9V nicht extra aus den 24V erzeugen. Du musst lediglich die Masse-Anschlüsse der beiden Versorgungsspannungen miteinander verbinden (gemeinsames Bezugspotential).
Wenn Du die 9V aber extra erzeugen musst und dazu die 24V nutzen willst, dann solltest Du besser einen Spannungsregler verwenden. Ein Spannungsteiler stellt keine konstante Spannung zur Verfügung, da die eingestellte Teilspannung von der Belastung durch den Hall-Sensor abhängt. Am Einfachsten, Du verwendest einen simplen Festspannungsregler (z.B. Typ 7809  siehe auch http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/179191/SPANNUNGSREGLER-7809-1A). Der kann ganz leicht angeschlossen werden und benötigt kaum Schaltungsaufwandt.


----------



## Pockebrd (20 Dezember 2011)

Hi,
genügt hier so ne einfache Schaltung ?


----------



## Drucky89 (20 Dezember 2011)

Genau richtig. Nur, dass Du einen 7809 statt einen 7805 verwendest.


----------



## Pockebrd (20 Dezember 2011)

Danke, Und die Kondensatoren, auch die größenordnung ?


----------



## Drucky89 (20 Dezember 2011)

Ja, die Kapazitätswerte sind unkritisch. Achte aber auf eine entsprechende Spannungsfestigkeit auf der 24V Seite (am besten 50V Typen).


----------



## Pockebrd (22 Dezember 2011)

ok, so ein Spannungsregler hab ich gerade kein rumliegen. Dauert also noch etwas bis ich die Elektronik beisammen hab. 
Wo kann ich die Spannungsfestigkeit ablesen, ist das der Buchstabe nach 78 ? Im Katalog fand ich keine Angabe.


----------



## Drucky89 (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Pockebrd,
Mein Hinweis für die Spannungsfestigkeit bezog sich auf die Kondensatoren und nicht auf den Spannungsregler. Beim Spannungsregler hat man keine richtige Wahl. Im Datenblatt findet man die Angabe unter "Maximum Ratings". Die 78xx Typen habe meist eine kurzzeitige max. Spannungsfestigkeit von etwa 35V. Die Dauereingangsspannung sollte aber darunter liegen (ist bei Dir ja mit 24V der Fall). Die Zahl nach der 78 gibt übrigens den Spannungswert am Ausgang des Reglers an (7809 heißt also 9V feste Ausgangsspannung).
Bei dem Kondensator am Eingang sollte die Spannungsfestigkeit bei 50V liegen, um mögliche Spannungsspitzen der 24V Versorgung auszuhalten.


----------



## Pockebrd (25 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
achso, dann hab ich was verwechselt.


----------



## Pockebrd (5 Januar 2012)

So, melde mich zurück. Den Spannungsregler hab ich zusammen gelötet. Funktioniert auch fast.
Hab abwechselt 24V oder 0V wenn ich den Sensor mit ner Brücke simuliere.
An der SPS funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich den Draht an den Eingang der SPS anschliese, fällt meine Spannung auf 9V ab. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Drucky89 (5 Januar 2012)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> An der SPS funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich den Draht an den Eingang der SPS anschliese, fällt meine Spannung auf 9V ab.
> Gruß Markus


Das verstehe ich nicht. Dieses Verhalten könnte z.B. durch einen zu geringen Eingangswiderstand der SPS entstehen (wie hoch ist der eigentlich?). Oder Du hast nicht 10kOhm als Pull-Up sondern einen viel höheren Widerstand genommen. Du kannst versuchsweise den Pull-Up auf 1kOhm reduzieren. Dann fließen 24mA. Der Widerstand sollte dafür mindestens 1W vertragen (rechnerisch 0,576W). Wenn die Spannung dann immer noch zusammenbricht, ist was "faul". Has Du evtl. Optokoppler-Eingänge an der SPS? Has Du wirklich die SPS-Masse mit der Sensor-Masse (und Spannungsregler-Masse) verbunden?

Mehr fällt mir dazu im Moment nicht ein.


----------

